

Found: A Batch of DNA Molecules That Seem To Have Originated in Space - jellicles
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2011-08/building-blocks-life-can-originate-space

======
RobertHubert
Interesting! Could that rock have come from earth? It would be possible that
pieces of earth that escaped into orbit from a collision some time ago finally
found their way back...

